# Introducing Dixie BRN 19434



## chris race (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to share the new female that has arrive to our breeding program Dixie.
Dixie is a super strong female with extreme drives and super nerves. Best way to describe her is like a female version of Jochie! Often when we announce the "great" studs here the question always comes up of what super females will they be bred to? Well, this is one I will be breeding Jochie to around March for a repeat breeding. The last litter of Jochie X Dixie was super and have heard nothing but great reports. I have already got a male reserved from a guy living in Ho0lland because he didn't get one from the last breeding!! Think that says alot. Anyway, I'm very fortunate to have her here in my kennel and I would also like to think Marcel Aalders for making this possible.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

She looks like a nice solidly built female, good luck with her.


----------



## ken hungerford (Jul 13, 2008)

I just wanted to comment on Dixie. All I can say is, WOW! I havn't worked her yet, but I have seen that she is rock solid in industrial environments and is built like a power lifter... I hear her bite is perfect as well... all this with a super pedigree and social personality. I plan to work a Jochie - Dixie pup in the future. Excellent female, Chris! Congrats!!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Defently looks to be structure wise very well built and also has nice genetics, think its cool to here its going to be a repeat breeding and the first breeding has good reports, can wait to hear how she works, I'm sure she will be nice.


----------

